# Gaggia Factory G105



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

In full working order. I have refurbed this with a new:

Safety boiler cap

Internal piston sleeve

Brass piston

Shower screen

Various seals

It's basically a La Pavoni and the parts are compatible (at least that's what I used). I've used in whilst away from home a few times but have decided to sell it on, no idea what its worth!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I should add that it does have a functioning steam wand, it is hiding behind the group head and lever in the photo


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@coffeechap?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

If it helps a similar pavoni would be about £150-200 here I'd imagine. No idea on the Gaggia though.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

G105 would be around 120 G105 around 160.


----------

